# Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??



## RyzA (4. Februar 2017)

*Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Hallo!


Ich habe mir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht was passiert wenn der Yellowstone Supervulkan in den nächsten Jahren hochgehen sollte. Laut Wissenschaftlern ist der Ausbruch längst überfällig.
Folge wäre wahrscheinlich das fast die komplette USA unter einer Aschewolke begraben ist. Würde das die Amerikaner so sehr schwächen, das sie sich nicht mehr verteidigen können?
Würden sich das andere Supermächte möglicherweise für einen atomaren Erstschlag zu Nutze machen? Oder kann man das ausschließen weil die USA auch dann noch weiter gefährlich bleibt in solch einen Fall? Z.B. woanders stationierte Atomwaffen, Schiffe und U-Boote?


----------



## blautemple (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Warum sollten die das tun?


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen. Kommunismus usw.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Die USA wären jederzeit in der Lage Atomwaffen abzufeuern. Silos um Washington D.C. durften von dem Ausbruch nicht betroffen sein. Davon abgesehen, haben die USA über all auf der Welt Atomwaffen gelagert. Mich würde sogar wundern, hätte in den 50er Jahren unter Eisenhower niemand auch für dieses Szenario einen Notfallplan ausgearbeitet


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht was passiert wenn der Yellowstone Supervulkan in den nächsten Jahren hochgehen sollte. Laut Wissenschaftlern ist der Ausbruch längst überfällig.
> ...



Wenn der Yellowstone Vulkan komplett hochgeht, ist es egal, ob die USA nicht mehr da sind, der Rest ist auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der Yellowstone Vulkan komplett hochgeht, ist es egal, ob die USA nicht mehr da sind, der Rest ist auch nicht mehr da.


Meinst du wirklich? Gibt es dann eine weltweite Verdunklung und Senkung der Temperaturen? Quasi wie ein nuklearer Winter?
Ich hatte mal gelesen das es für den Rest der Welt nicht so schlimm sein soll.


----------



## blautemple (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Also das in die Atmosphäre geschleuderte Material wird definitiv die gesamte Erde betreffen, ob es aber einen weltweiten Winter geben wird, bezweifle ich aber einfach mal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das durch die Russen der Kommunismus noch ein Ziel ist und selbst China nicht und ich würde eher Nordkorea als Nadelkissen sehen. Wenn die USA wirklich durch einen Supervulkan überflüssig wäre käme es auf die Intensität an wie weit die restliche Welt richtig betroffen wäre


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Supervulkane können das Erdklima sehr stark beeinflussen.
Die Frage ist eben, ob der gesamte Vulkan ausbricht oder nur teilweise.
Bricht er komplett aus, wird der Großteil Nordamerikas weggesprengt. Eine globale Eiszeit wäre die Folge.
Ich denke, niemand kann sich vorstellen, was da für Massen bewegt werden.
Kommt irgendwann das große Beben in Kalifornien -- auf das warten alle ja täglich drauf -- könnte das auch Yellowstone betreffen.
Außerdem hockt der größte Supervulkan unter dem US Bundesstaat Colorado.
Oder der Supervulkan Taupo auf Neuseeland. Der geht häufiger hoch, das letzte Mal vor 26.000 Jahren


----------



## Gast20170724 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Ich glaube, dass uns bei einem Ausbruch eines Supervulkans ganz andere Sorgen plagen würden, als die politische Ordnung auf der Welt. Und sollte ein Atomkrieg ausbrechen, werden wir das eh nicht merken, wenn überhaupt sehen wir noch einen Blitz am Himmel.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Supervulkane können das Erdklima sehr stark beeinflussen.
> Die Frage ist eben, ob der gesamte Vulkan ausbricht oder nur teilweise.
> Bricht er komplett aus, wird der Großteil Nordamerikas weggesprengt. Eine globale Eiszeit wäre die Folge.
> Ich denke, niemand kann sich vorstellen, was da für Massen bewegt werden.
> ...



Wieso sollte der Großteil Nordamerikas weggesprengt werden?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Großteil Nordamerikas weggesprengt werden?



Die Energie, die frei gesetzt wird.
Ich sagte ja, wenn der *gesamte* Vulkan hochgeht. Dafür gibt es aber keinerlei Anzeichen.
Beim letzten Ausbruch war es nur ein Teil, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere an die Doku, die es mal dazu gab. Und dieser Teil hat dafür gereicht, dass du bei Ablagerungen am Eis des Südpols davon was gemerkt hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Wir werden sehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass so eine Naturkatasrophe von vermeintlichen Landesfeinden ausgenutzt wird. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Nato-Bündnis. Ich glaube eher, dass die Menschen bei schweren Naturkatastrophen solidarisch sind und näher zusammenrücken. Im Übrigen ist auch ein gigantischer Tsunami an der Westküste der USA überfällig.


----------



## Rolk (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Ein schweres Erdbeben in Istanbul ist auch überfällig. 

Beim Ausbruch eines grösseren Vulkans würde ich mir auch eher Sorgen um eine kleine Eiszeit machen, als um irgendwelches Säbelrasseln unserer Atommächte.


----------



## OField (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich? Gibt es dann eine weltweite Verdunklung und Senkung der Temperaturen? Quasi wie ein nuklearer Winter?
> Ich hatte mal gelesen das es für den Rest der Welt nicht so schlimm sein soll.



Es wäre das erste Mal, dass ein Vulkanausbruch zu einem globalen Winter führen würde.


----------



## cerbero (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Zumindest in der aufgezeichneten menschlichen Geschichte...

Für das Szenario: Sollten die USA als Miltärmacht durch sowas ausfallen werden alle anderen mehr als genug eigene Probleme haben und sich das die Raketen sparen. Das dürfte die Weltwirtschaft erstmal richtig ins Trudeln bringen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Wobei es im ausgehenden Mittelalter durchaus Kältephasen gab, die durch Vulkanausbrüche in Südostasien ausgelöst wurden. Nur wusste man das damals nicht und hat es den "Hexen" in die Schuhe geschoben.


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass so eine Naturkatasrophe von vermeintlichen Landesfeinden ausgenutzt wird. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Nato-Bündnis. Ich glaube eher, dass die Menschen bei schweren Naturkatastrophen solidarisch sind und näher zusammenrücken. Im Übrigen ist auch ein gigantischer Tsunami an der Westküste der USA überfällig.



Nö, wenn so ein Ding ausbricht, dann hat das globale gravierende Folgen

Dann ist auch Schluß mit der Hilfe untereinander,

das totale Chaos wäre die Folge


----------



## Bartmensch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Es gab wohl belegte Kaltzeiten durch vulkanische Ereignisse in der Vergangenheit der Menschheit.
Beispielsweise bei Ausbruch des sibirischen Trapps vor 250 Mio Jahren  oder beim  Dekkan Trapp vor etwa 66 Mio Jahren.
Einhergehend mit großen Aussterbewellen der jeweiligen Fauna und Flora.
Vulkanischer Winter – Wikipedia

Ein Supervulkan alleine würde vielleicht nicht für einen globalen Winter reichen, jedoch die Temperaturen um mehrere Grad senken. Das würde schon zu einem sehr großen Problem für die menschliche Population führen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, wenn so ein Ding ausbricht, dann hat das globale gravierende Folgen
> 
> Dann ist auch Schluß mit der Hilfe untereinander,
> 
> das totale Chaos wäre die Folge



Wenn das so ist, dann hat sich die Frage nach atomaren Erstschlägen sowieso erledigt. Die Politiker werden dann ganz andere Probleme haben als imperialistische Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## DaXXes (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Auch wenn ich diese Zeit selber nicht erlebt habe, aber ich denke, in den 1960er bis 1980er Jahren war die Gefahr eines Atomkriegs am höchsten (Kuba Krise, Kalter Krieg usw.).

Heute halte ich das für sehr unwahrscheinlich, zumindest in politischer Hinsicht. Inzwischen sind die Naturkreisläufe auf der Erde bekannt und wenn dann Nahrungsmittel und Wasser verseucht sind, hat der "Täter" ja auch nichts von seiner Weltherrschaft.

Ich würde mir da wesentlich mehr Sorgen machen, dass der IS mal ein Flugzeug irgendwo in ein Atomkraftwerk krachen lässt


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann hat sich die Frage nach atomaren Erstschlägen sowieso erledigt. Die Politiker werden dann ganz andere Probleme haben als imperialistische Wahnvorstellungen.



Ja, dann bräuchte man gar keinen Atomschlag mehr,

denn dann, wäre die Kacke eh am Dampfen,

Man würde den restlichen Kampf um die verbleibenden Ressourcen sicherlich konventionell austragen,

also, der stärkste überlebt


----------



## behemoth85 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

China würde wirtschaftlich kollabieren ohne die USA. Diese nämlich ist Chinas größter Abnehmer produzierter Waren, mit glaube sogar nahe 50% ? Im Prinzip wäre das aber egal denn bei einer Katastrophe solch globaler Ausmaße, wäre der gesamte Globus wohl im dauergaften Ausnahmezustand. Das normale Leben wie jetzt wäre einfach schlagartig vorbei, man würde sich überlegenwie man an Wasser kommt und nicht mehr an irgendwelchen Billanzen und Wirtschaftswachstum interessiert. Ein neues Zeitalter quasi.


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Kommt drauf an wie stark der Ausbruch wäre. Nur weil der Yellowstone ausbricht heißt das nicht, dass die gesamte Welt betroffen ist.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Vom Untergang oder einer starken Schwächung der USA wie auch immer, wäre die Welt aber in jedem Fall betroffen.


----------



## Merc2211 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Meine Meinung ist:

wenn der Yellostone ausbricht gibt es Kilometer hohe Aschewolken die über den ganzen Erdball ziehen würde und veeherende folgen hätte mal von Staublungen abgesehen... im schlimmsten fall Dürre und in Winter vergleichbar mit einem Nuklearen winter. Die frage ist wie viel Energie freigesetzt wird und wie hoch der Sprengradius wäre.

Die Internationale und die Nationale folgen wären unbezifferbar. Im Schlimmsten falle gäbe es aufgrund der Krise allein in den USA einen Ausfall an verbrauchsgütern wie Operationsmaterial oder andere wichtige versorgungsgüter. Die dürre liese sich noch kompensieren aber auch nur über eine gewisse zeit da die Nationalen kornspeicher irgendwann aufgebraucht wären und dann bricht eventuell Chaos aus in der Nation. Welche Internationale folgen dies hat kann sich jeder ausmalen da in den USA die wichtigsten Schaltzentralen für den Welthandel sitzen. Europa und Asien wären nicht darauf vorbereitet und könnten von heute auf morgen auch nicht einfach so mal ihre Verbrauchsgüterproduktion umstellen.

Internationale Hilfseinsätze in den USA wären zumindest über Luft kaum möglich aufgrund des Ascheregens, somit würde es monate dauern bis Internationale hilfen anlaufen würden in form von Containerschiffen o.ä. wenn die Staaten nicht zu sehr selbst beschäftigt sind mit der Krise fertig zu werden....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

In so einem Falle können die Amis nur hoffen das Trumpi bis dahin die Mauer nicht fertig hat da dann die Mexikaner die Amis abweisen könnte. Bis auf Nord Korea kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen das jemand zu Atomwaffen greift


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Yellowstone-Nationalpark: Dieser Supervulkan konnte die Menschheit ausloschen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Vielleicht hat bis dahin jeder eine Evakuierungsrakete im Kamin und man wandert auf den nächsten Planeten aus und Atomraketen stehen dann wohl eher nur noch im Museum. Ein Land was unter Asche und Magma versinkt kann niemand gebrauchen und wäre keinen Krieg wert


----------



## Adam_West (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Reden wir gerade im Ernst darüber, dass Russland USA angreifen könnte, weil dort ein Vulkan ausbricht?! 
Was wird eigentlich noch alles ersponnen, um Russlan einen Miesepeter zuzuschieben? Russlan braucht sich doch keine Sorgen machen. Was Energieversorgung und Nahrung angeht haben Sie alles, was sie brauchen.  Abgesehen davon, dass ein Ausbruch des Yellowstone schon dafür sorgen würde, dass Amerika "dunkel" wird, auch ohne Atombomben, mal abgesehen von den Folgen für den Rest der Welt.

Kommunismus --> Weltherrschaft!? What? 

Ich mein im Ernst, das grenzt ja schon fast an stupide Propaganda


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich noch alles ersponnen, um Russlan einen Miesepeter zuzuschieben?


Es handelt sich hier um ein fiktives Szenario und eher weniger um aktuelle bzw. reale Politik. Sowohl China als auch Russland haben das atomare Potenzial, die USA auszulöschen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Kommunismus --> Weltherrschaft!? What? [emoji38]



Naja "Proletarier aller Länder vereinigt euch." Die meisten Führer der KPs sehen das bestimmt so.


----------



## DKK007 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um ein fiktives Szenario und eher weniger um aktuelle bzw. reale Politik. Sowohl China als auch Russland haben das atomare Potenzial, die USA auszulöschen.



Das vorhandene Material reicht um die gesamte Menschheit auszulöschen.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da wesentlich mehr Sorgen machen, dass der IS mal ein Flugzeug irgendwo in ein Atomkraftwerk krachen lässt



Wenn ich mir die im Elsass oder Belgien anschaue, mach ich mir mehr sorgen, das es da nicht mal ein Flugzeug für braucht, sondern auch eine Drohne/Modellflugzeug reicht, oder das Ding gleich von alleine explodiert.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um ein fiktives Szenario und eher weniger um aktuelle bzw. reale Politik. Sowohl China als auch Russland haben das atomare Potenzial, die USA auszulöschen.


Genau! Die Frage "Was wäre wenn?" oder "Was könnte passieren, wenn..."
Hatte einfach mal drüber nachgedacht. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist. Aber eine kleine Restmöglichkeit könnt es vielleicht geben.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Genau! Die Frage "Was wäre wenn?" oder "Was könnte passieren, wenn..."
> Hatte einfach mal drüber nachgedacht. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist. Aber eine kleine Restmöglichkeit könnt es vielleicht geben.



Genauso könntest du aber auch fragen, was passiert, wenn durch den Klimawandel der Permafrostboden in Sibirien auftaut und neben Milliarden Tonnen Methan, die frei werden, noch die russische Ölförderung lahmgelegt wird.
Russland wäre am Boden und ein leichtes Ziel für wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit.

Was passiert, wenn es in China zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommt, weil die eine Hälfte der Bevölkerung sich nicht mehr von einem Regime unterdrücken lassen will?


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso könntest du aber auch fragen, was passiert, wenn durch den Klimawandel der Permafrostboden in Sibirien auftaut und neben Milliarden Tonnen Methan, die frei werden, noch die russische Ölförderung lahmgelegt wird.
> Russland wäre am Boden und ein leichtes Ziel für wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn es in China zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommt, weil die eine Hälfte der Bevölkerung sich nicht mehr von einem Regime unterdrücken lassen will?


Man kann sicher viele Fragen stellen. Was würde passieren wenn 300-400 Mio Chinesen Waffen in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und mal kurz in die weite Welt losziehen? ... usw.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man kann sicher viele Fragen stellen. Was würde passieren wenn 300-400 Mio Chinesen Waffen in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und mal kurz in die weite Welt losziehen? ... usw.



Die würde über die Balkanroute einreisen wollen, hätten aber Probleme durch Ungarn zu kommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die würde über die Balkanroute einreisen wollen, hätten aber Probleme durch Ungarn zu kommen.



Oder bekommen in der Türkei pro Kopf 1200 bis 1500 lira(jeden monat )und easy einfach so türkische Staatsbürgerschaft, müssen nur erdolf wählen    wie die Syrer


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> und easy einfach so türkische Staatsbürgerschaft, müssen nur erdolf wählen    wie die Syrer


Gibt's da auch gleich nen fertigen (angekreuzten) Wahlschein dazu ?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt's da auch gleich nen fertigen (angekreuzten) Wahlschein dazu ?



Aufm Wahlschein ist doch nur ein Kästchen zum Ankreuzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*

Das wäre doch mal eine Überlegung wert, wenn die ihre Bomben geschickt verteilt zünden müsste man aus dem Erdball doch eine Scheibe bekommen


----------



## TheMan2017 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mal ein fiktives Katastrophenszenario : Ausbruch von Yellowstone, USA am Boden - eventuell atomarer Erstschlag von Rußland oder China??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal eine Überlegung wert, wenn die ihre Bomben geschickt verteilt zünden müsste man aus dem Erdball doch eine Scheibe bekommen



Eine Scheibe, die Vorstellung ist schon bisschen lustig ;-D


----------

